# Torino Talladega



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

My feeble attempt at a 69 Torino Talladega in the scheme of Lee Roy Yarbrough (of course!)





Car is leaving the pits at MCR, all cars in the background are diecasts.

Lessons learned:
1. - 1/64 is much harder to paint than 1/24
2. - The eyesite is not as good as it once was
3. - Dexterity is not as good as it once was
4. - Detail on these bodies do not translate well when painted

Body is mounted on a 1.7" Mega-G. The body is a clear plastic body (not lexan). I don't like doing clear bodies in HO, the detail is lost and they are very difficult for me to paint. But this is my only option at this time for a Talladega for a non-Tjet car. But Bruce at Traxs has given me hope for a cast body in the future!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks pretty darn good to me Gary! You pit area and cars reminds of the old NASCAR Legends video game.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is right from the days when Nascar was cool...*

Hey I like it! 

Have fun racing your namesake car.....Zoom, Zoom baby! :woohoo:

Bob...all your vintage NASCAR stuff Rocks...zilla


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Lee Roy 98 :wave:
I love Talledegas!!! My dad ran one back in the USAC days!  Yours looks great!! Are ya runnin the 427 Tunnel Port, or the 429 "Shotgun"??? 

Larry


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET CAR!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey Gary, I have the Cobra version that fits a standard wheelbase. Still haven't done the Talladega version. Been debating that or the Mercury. PM me if you are interested in one.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Torino ideas.*

Looks good guys!

Leeroy, what kind of body is that?

I always thought this Tyco Mustang had potential...










So I took one and made this...


















I filed off the body lines and added the Hot Wheels grill.
I'm considering stripping this one down and trying again.
A few more mods would make it look better.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nuttin wrong there by me LeeRoy. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Leeroy, what kind of body is that?


Thanks Rich,
The body came as clear PETG plastic from seller pr.lusilva on ebay. I think he was vacu-forming PETG plastic off of diecast cars. Some of the detail is missing when done this way. But it was the only option I had been able to find for a 69 Talladega that was not for the tjet.
He seems to have gotten away from casting for HO and seems to be selling more custom diecast. He does list a couple of 1/32 bodies. If you decide to buy from him, haggle some over his shipping costs.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I think it looks pretty freaking cool!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks good to me Gary!!! Big LeeRoy would be proud!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Yea, I'll agreee with your "lessons learned" findings!!!...RM


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Gary, I have had some progress on your car project . I had three different diecast to choose from and the one I liked the most has been molded and I have a resin shell . Need to clean out unwanted stuff and add snaps for mega g chassis . my guestimate for completion is Jan 15th because I won't get much done over the holidays . appreciate your patience . Been going too many directions and have decided to slow down and focus on a few things and this is one of them .


----------

